# Planning to study noodle-making in China this summer



## lamianlaolao (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello everyone! I am not a professional chef but I have always loved cooking, especially Chinese cuisine. This summer, I'm hoping to enroll in a noodle-making school in Lanzhou, China, a city famous for its hand-pulled noodles. There are a number of noodle-making schools in the city and all seem to charge about 600 EUR for one month of classes followed by a 1-3 week internship, with room and board included. They seem to be quite flexible about people just dropping by for, say, 2 weeks of study as well. (i.e. no need to commit to the full month+)

I'm really excited about studying this skill, but I am nervous about being the only foreigner and also possibly the only woman in my class. I speak decent Chinese, but I think this adventure would be 100 times more fun if I could share it with a friend. 

So, I have two questions for this group:

1.) Anyone here have any experience with studying Chinese noodle techniques and have any advice for me?

2.) Anyone interested in enrolling this summer for 2-7 weeks of noodle science lessons?


----------



## rbrad (Apr 29, 2011)

If you speak decent Chinese you’ll be fine and will probably get more out of it without a friend with you because you will be forced to immerse yourself in their culture.600 Euro seems cheap so make sure the school is legit.I’d be pretty surprised if you were the only female in the class.I live in China and it’s probably the most interesting place in the world right now but do your research.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

First of all 600 Euro's is nothing, does this also include the 1-3 week internship with room and board ?????? I used to travel from Washington State to CIA Napa Valley to take some classes. These were one week courses that I would take and stay at the dorm on campus. In every class I found a sense of camaraderie. People from different walks of life, cooks, Chefs, lawyers and so on. Everyone was in the same boat to help everyone else. I think you'll find this in your class in China for making noodles. This will be a fun class, you'll do great. I watched them make noodles while I was in China. I was amazed and very much appreciated the talent they have........Have fun.......ChefBillyB


----------



## Reteip (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi , I also interested to learn make a lanzhou noodle. May I contact u personally? I hv been there live in china


----------

